# Taking young dogs abroad



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

This was posted on the Out & About forum, has anybody got any advice please.

Thanks

Don

"We were hoping to take our little dog abroad next year but sadly he died in September. We have just bought a 4 month chihuahua puppy and I was wondering how old he should be before we take him abroad I am a bit worried about the rabies jab, would it be better to wait a couple of years? we have just been over to France in our car and was pleasantly surprised at how welcome dogs are in cafes and restaurants it makes a change from this country where we had to sit outside every time we wanted to eat out"


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rabies*

Hi

I think 6 months is the minimum age for the vaccine but it might depend on the breed of dog etc

Dog owner should check with the vet and also the breed club (there most certainly will be one)

Russell


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

yupp we waited till 6 months on both of our.


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

I Believe it is 6 months but in practical terms you cant get the Rabies jabs done safly and tests sorted before 10 months of age. I hoped to import a dog once but had to decline due to the various delays and issues with the requirements.


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/pets/index.htm

http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/pets/procedures/support-info/routes.htm

http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/pets/procedures/support-info/vacci.htm

What I recall from this was my vet recomended that the Rabies Vaccination was given no earlier than 3 months of age as its not advised to give earler as its not good for the dogs health, thereafter there is a blood test, http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/pets/procedures/support-info/blood.htm then a 6 month period wait. If the test didnt work out then that's another wait for the re test so all in all its about 10 months of age at best before you can travel with a dog.

The other point is ther are only a limited amount of points of entry in to the UK so you need to plan you route carfully.


----------

